# Red Platy, pregnant, acting odd



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

My Red platy is pregnant, I've never had livebearers before.

She has been swimming around with the rest of the fish for the last few days now, came home tonight and she is swimming in the corner of the tank at the top right by the heater, do you think she is close?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

in my experience with mollies usually when they are about
to drop they hang around the heater or filter...
or they stay at the bottom of the tank and chase away other fish
i think its the same with mollies and platies since they are both livebearers
any chance you can get a picture of her?
that would really help..


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

Here they are :fish:


----------



## Christopher W. (Jul 7, 2009)

if you see that her stomach boxes off in the back near her anal fin thats when you know shes gonna drop.By looking at the pics it looks like it gonna take a little while longer.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know. She looks close. I would separate her if you plan to keep the fry.


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

its looks like she needs a little more time..
put her in a seperate 5-10 gal tank i prefer not to use breeder net


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

thank you for the replies, will keep you posted


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2010)

At Petco, want to know what they do if a fish gives birth? They just leave the fish in but take out MOST of the other fish. This tank, 2 adult Mollies. 1 dropping, 1 sleeping. The Molly was fine, ALL fry lived. After full birth, the dude took all the fry into a different tank. That tank held my Platy that I got. Oh, by the way, check my "Is Splat Pregnant?" thread.


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

She Finally popped out some fry today!!! a month later, there is three swimming around, looks like more to come!


----------

